# 5DmkIII Double Exposure mode.



## Kyle Bultman (Oct 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a way to do an in camera double exposure with different ISOs?   The 5DmkIII limits me to using the same ISO as I did on the base image.  
 Was this fixed in a firmware update?  Also, do you know if it is possible to keep a base image selected and then shoot 10 double exposures each with the same base photo?   It really slows me down to try to perfect a double exposure when every time I try one, I have to start over by finding and selecting the base image again.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 27, 2014)

You can change the ISO at any time, you are not limited the the ISO you uses inside when you go outside. 

To do a double exposure on a DSLR you will just take two normal images and them blend them into one on the computer.


----------

